# New Pics of Maine Coons from BlueLaKoonz



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey all,

Sorry for so long between photos - have a new camera so have a nice little bundle of pics to bore you with now.

Dee (officially Dinah, the tortie smoke) is about 18mths and Sam (officially Samhain, the shades of cream) is 10mths.

Amy Baker&#039;s Photos - More cats! | Facebook

Amy x


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Your cats are gorgeous....lovely pics.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you! We are very lucky to have such a fab duo as much as they drive me barmy at times hehe. Very different personalities too - definately reflect their owners. Dee (mine) is calm and likes her own space, avoids conflict. Sam (Mark's) is a complete attention seeker, always up to mischief and clumsy too lol.

x


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

twinkles said:


> Thank you! We are very lucky to have such a fab duo as much as they drive me barmy at times hehe. Very different personalities too - definately reflect their owners. Dee (mine) is calm and likes her own space, avoids conflict. Sam (Mark's) is a complete attention seeker, always up to mischief and clumsy too lol.
> 
> x


lol...nice to have different personalities...you get the best of both worlds then. xxxx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

gorgeous cats! x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great photos! they look lots of fun and vry cute!xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics they are lovely xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovley pictures of your very gorgeous cats


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Very beautiful cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

They are lovely! Beautiful colours!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

very pretty cats:thumbup:


----------

